# Access Formular dynamisch gestalten



## deusfalsus (25. Mai 2007)

Salvete!

Ist es möglich, ein Objekt (z.B. ein Listenfeld) ereignisabhängig so einzublenden, dass es an einer bestimmten Position erscheint (am liebsten einfaden) und alle nachfolgenden Objekte rutschen nach unten?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## larryson (30. Mai 2007)

Hui,also wenn dies möglich ist, dann bestimmt nur unter erheblichem Aufwand. 

Ich habe mich mal mit etwas ähnlichem beschäftigt, dann aber aufgegeben. Ich habe damals versuchtm einen Berichtsbereich (Seitenkopf) per VBA zu verkleinern/zu vergrößern. Was mich dann endgültig aus der Bahngeworfen hat, waren die Maßeinheiten von Microsoft, "TWIPS" genannt. 

Vielleicht willst Du ja hier weitermachen?! An einer Lösung bin ich interessiert...


----------



## DrSoong (30. Mai 2007)

Das einblenden ist nicht so eine Sache, entweder du hast schon vorher ein verstecktes oder du erzeugst es zur Laufzeit (ist etwas komplexer). Die Sache ist das Verschieben der anderen Elemente, dazu gibts keine Funktion die alle Elemente verschiebt, du musst das in einer Schleife per Hand tun (uber eine Controls-Auflistung).

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass du alle Elemente darunter in ein Frame packst, dann bräuchtest du nur das Frame verschieben, die Elemente würden mitverschoben.


Der Doc!


----------

